# برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009



## abdolkadr (27 فبراير 2009)

برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009
















```
Download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804302/GRACD8.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804202/GRACD8.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804244/GRACD8.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804210/GRACD8.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804311/GRACD8.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804278/GRACD8.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804337/GRACD8.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804195/GRACD8.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804252/GRACD8.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804167/GRACD8.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804315/GRACD8.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804223/GRACD8.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804344/GRACD8.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804300/GRACD8.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804245/GRACD8.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804354/GRACD8.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804306/GRACD8.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804330/GRACD8.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804364/GRACD8.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804637/GRACD8.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804640/GRACD8.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804620/GRACD8.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804674/GRACD8.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804621/GRACD8.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804600/GRACD8.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804611/GRACD8.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804618/GRACD8.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804676/GRACD8.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804679/GRACD8.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806265/GRACD8.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806262/GRACD8.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806253/GRACD8.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806249/GRACD8.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806250/GRACD8.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806350/GRACD8.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806365/GRACD8.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806266/GRACD8.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806428/GRACD8.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806254/GRACD8.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806345/GRACD8.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806343/GRACD8.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806333/GRACD8.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57805864/GRACD8.part43.rar

Keygen:
http://rapidshare.com/files/57771098/GRCC3D08.rar
```


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي في الله الملفات حجمها كبير ارجوا منك قبل ان ابداء بالتنزيل هل البرنامج يحتاج الى برنامج اللاند لكي تصمم الطرق هل يعمل مع اللاند 2007 هل جربت البرنامج وكان شغال اوجوا منك الايضاح
وشكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## صوفيا سليمان (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صوفيا سليمان (1 مارس 2009)

اولا النسخه 2008 وليست 2009
ثانيا هل يمكن ان تعمل مع لاند 2009؟
ولماذا لا يحتوى لاند 2009 على قائمتى profile , cross section ?
ارجو الرد


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## abdolkadr (5 مارس 2009)

اهلا وسهلا استاذ احمد حياك الله


----------



## mahmoud khalid (9 مارس 2009)

النسخة ل2008 
وشكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود


----------



## Ash Kitchen (20 مارس 2009)

طيب النسخة لـ 2008
هل تعمل مع الـ لاند 2009 ؟
ولماذا لا يحتوى لاند 2009 على قائمتى profile - cross section
ومشكور اخى على المشاركة القيمة وجارى التحميل
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ash Kitchen (28 مارس 2009)

OK
البرنامج Civil 3D Design 2008
وهو لا يحتاج إلى لاند لكى يعمل
عند تنصيبه بنجاح تظهر قوائم profile - cross section
اذا كان الغرض فقط هو العمل بهذه القوائم فلا حاجة للبحث عن
Land Desktop
مشكور اخى مرة أخرى:34:


----------



## مجد ماجد (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا مبدع على طول


----------



## az1615 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر للجميع ولكن لم استطع تحميل الملفات لان هذا الرابط لايعمل يرجى رفع الملفات على رابط اخر ( 4share ) مثلا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يارب


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى ق (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أريد autocad civil 3d فرنسي أرجوكم


----------



## حمود مطلق الوادعي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بلعكس يوجب البروفايل وكذلم الكرو سكشن 
ولاكن لاند2009 يحتوي علي سيديان خاص بالاند والثاني خاص بي civil والسيدي الثاني يمكن تتمكن من الاوامر اللي مالقيتها 
وشكرا


----------



## odwan (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Abdo Essam (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*تفضلوا يا شباب
http://www.babup.com/download/11792/CIVIL-3D-2009-OPEN-Up.BY-ABDO-ESSAM.zip
*​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed sala (5 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جداااااااااااااا لكم


----------

